# ice cream truck music



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I have found a couple files, but I am looking for something special...

At a haunt last year, they had an ice cream truck theme in a set. They played the standard pinky dinky man music, but it died once you reached the set.... like the tape got distorted, ya know?

Anyone have or heard of anything like that? The stuff I have is creepy as is, though!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

the standard ice cream man music is "Arkansaw Traveler". I guess you could down load a copy and distort it. It's an old folk music song so I'm pretty sure it's in the public domain.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I've got several Ice Cream truck files... not sure on how to distort it though, had thought about it... guess it's time to whip out Google and figure it out.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe audacity is what you're looking for. 
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/
BTW I found a site with lots of ice cream truck music, don't know if you found it also. If not:
http://blog.wfmu.org/freeform/2006/06/ice_cream_truck.html


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I have audacity and a couple others... giving it a shot tonight. 

I used to work for an unnamed streaming media software company in Seattle, but I left that world 6 years ago and I guess my brain shoved that knowledge into the recycle bin.

BTW, I did get a couple files from that Blog... I love the ghetto version.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Wilbret, you know what's scary? I know the real actual names of all those ice cream truck songs. And the words, too. Well, with the exception of the ghetto one.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

wilbret said:


> I have found a couple files, but I am looking for something special...
> 
> At a haunt last year, they had an ice cream truck theme in a set. They played the standard pinky dinky man music, but it died once you reached the set.... like the tape got distorted, ya know?
> 
> Anyone have or heard of anything like that? The stuff I have is creepy as is, though!


I've heard something like that. Might I also suggest that you record the sound of an ice cream truck and then distort it using a wave editor and then mix it with something just as creepy like a woman screaming or a cat snarling?


----------

